# ThrottleStop's SpeedStep and C1E on an old laptop



## Hexerus (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a laptop with 4th gen 4210u CPU. The BIOS doesn't provide SpeedStep and C1E options. Does enabling or disabling them in ThrottleStop affect the system in any way? (Note: Speed Shift is not present.)


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 25, 2018)

On a 4th Gen U CPU, the individual cores will be spending the vast majority of their idle time in core C7.  The percentage of time in C1E is tiny so it is going to be difficult to notice any difference whether C1E is enabled or disabled.  Intel recommends that C1E should be enabled.  C3 and C6 are barely used because the CPU cores would rather be in the C0 state when they have something to do and they rapidly enter C7 and remain in C7 when they have nothing to do.







The bios is supposed to enable SpeedStep so Windows can control your CPU speed.  On a laptop, there is no reason to disable SpeedStep.


----------

